

Philip K. Dick Warned Us About the Internet of Things in 1969 - transpute
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2015/02/10/philip_k_dick_s_1969_novel_ubik_on_the_internet_of_things.html

======
babygoat
> Imagine if the door in Ubik were a refrigerator door that refused to open?
> What then?

What a silly way to make this real to people. What if, indeed.

